# CIS-E injector cleaning??



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you clean yer injectors and get good results outta it? id get new ones but i cant afford it right now. i got a 85 jetta and it bogs out and chokes at maybe 4000rpm when i get on it. it drives strong till i get to that point.... ive replaced the fuel pump, fuel filter, cap, rotor, coil, plugs, and plug wires.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

check for vacuum leaks. how is your cts/o2 sensor? have you built a dpr test harness to check your mixture? you can try half a can of seafoam in the gas tank / a bottle of chevron techron.

otherwise, you'd be looking at pulling the injectors and soaking them in some expensive solution (i think it's bg44k or something with a similar name).

you can get brass injectors for a mercedes benz 190e. those are a LOT cheaper. you'd be able to get all four for around $80 iirc.

have you pulled the injectors to see the spray pattern? would make sense to do so before wanting to get new injectors.

how about your injector o-rings?

sounds like a vacuum leak to me.

does it make a difference if you're engaging the wot switch or not?

edit: i just searched bg44k. looks like some gimmick that has a similar name to the pro stuff. still not remembering what it is though


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

my o2 sensor is new. injector o-rings i replaced when i put on my GTI head...ill check the spray patterns fer sure. im pretty sure that i dont got any vacume leaks but ill check over all that. Iim sure it could use a new cts but if i remeber those little guys cost an arm and a leg....but i might of found my main problem. i thought i had a bad exhaust manifold gasket but come to find out my intake mani bolts were extremely loose. i have a feeling thats why it chokes up when i get on it hahaha. would that make it sound like a blown exhaust gasket though? cuz they looked fine. but im replacing them all. but thanks for yer feedback ziddy. very appreciated. ill pull my injectors and check the spray pattern and go from there :thumb:


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

Is there any other cleaning solutions that would work to soak the injectors in?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

yes, a loose intake manifold would definitely be a major vacuum leak.

the thermotime switch is the one that costs an arm and a leg. cts costs about $30 for a bosch unit. http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/EngineElectrical/181/1
http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected]&[email protected] Temperature Sensor

stay away from other brands.

FAE sure looks tempting at just shy of $10, but I went through 3 of those before I got a bosch. maybe I just had bad luck though, who knows. maybe digi2 was more sensitive.


as for the fuel injector soaking, i'm guessing your best bet would be to do a google. I know the guides are all about EFI injectors, so I'm not sure how much it'd apply to these high pressure triggered ones, but I'm sure it'd work out the same since you're soaking both ends. People do ultrasonic cleaning. Or if you wanted to go extreme and had a spare high pressure pump, maybe you could rig them up so that they're spraying cleaning solution through and through.


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

oh yea yea yea thats right. good to know. i was gettin those 2 mixed up. ill pick up a cts.

and yea...major vacume leak right hahaha. 

thanks again man. ill get everything together here and see what happens!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

if you built up a dpr test harness, you could see how the car is handling fueling. you may not even need to get a new cts. it's still $30 saved. if it's still original though, i'd agree with just replacing it.


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

yea its original. i think ill still make a dpr test harness anyways but im sure replacing that cts is a great idea. 

now that cleaning solution you mentioned (bg44k) That wasnt the right stuff but the name is simular? and its just a cleaning agent?


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

RUwagen said:


> Is there any other cleaning solutions that would work to soak the injectors in?


gasoline, Seafoam.


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

autotragik b3attlewagen said:


> gasoline, Seafoam.


i figured somethin like that would work and help to clean em off some if i let em soak for a day.


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

well i put my exhaust and intake manifolds back on with new gaskets and made sure the intake mani bolts were tight haha. fired up and purrred and it got rid of the exhaust leak sound. drove it and got on it and it still bogs and chokes out in the higher rpm's. it was better though but still does it so i think ill run some sea foam through see how that works, and try getting a new cts. any other feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## movalgti (May 12, 2007)

*Throtle bogs down*

Did you run the seafoam in your car?

I have a similar problem... working in reconditioning an 88 Cabby with CIS. Replaced plugs, cap & rotor, fuel filter, NEW injectors with corresponding insulators, fuel pump is working fine. Even after replacing the injectors if cuts off under load. 

Also having problems with cold start. I put a different fuel dizzy and still won't start right up. I'm reading about the WUR and may try putting a different one, can't affor a new one. 

I sent my old injectors to Injector Connection in GA, have not gottem back yet but John called me saying one was fully shot. So... at least customer service is good thus far. 

Sorry no tips from my end. Just reading the chain and getting informed.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

your better off getting new ones like the merc 190. i got them for my 86 and it runs good with those. im still having a little problem but not with the injectors


----------

